# Right to work vote



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Should the residents of a state be allowed to vote on right to work status?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't believe that is even in question.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I can't believe that is even in question.


While one might think that, some want the secret ballot to be a thing of the past in union votes. So it is only another step to……


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> While one might think that, some want the secret ballot to be a thing of the past in union votes. So it is only another step to……


The question has nothing to do with how the union conducts their votes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The question has nothing to do with how the union conducts their votes.


No but he is asking open shop men and union members if they feel others have a right to determine an issue on the ballot. The same men that feel a secret ballot is not warranted MAY feel you, me and others have no right to vote on Right to Work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Should the residents of a state be allowed to vote on right to work status?


Yup!...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think we should be able to vote on any subject we choose to put on a ballot.
The problem is that the term "right to work" sounds like it is something good for working people.

What it should be labeled is "Vote for your right to remove your right to vote"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem that I have is that the extreme right wing folks despise unions because it allows people to have a collective voice and elect people to negotiate and make decisions for them.
They then, on the other hand, play the "republic" card when they describe what this country was founded upon.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The majority of people should not be allowed to dictate to the minority of people. The issue only affects a small minority the majority of people who vote simply have no skin in the game. This is why it should be left to the legislature.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> The problem that I have is that the extreme right wing folks despise unions because it allows people to have a collective voice and elect people to negotiate and make decisions for them.
> They then, on the other hand, play the "republic" card when they describe what this country was founded upon.


Here we go again......

And some would say by their hiring practices union are are exclusionary and limit some that would like to persue a trade from entering the field of their choice.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't stand the way people on both sides use the word extreme right or left wing just because they didn't drink the same koolaid. Everytime I hear someone use the term extreme left or right , I think extreme a- hole.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brian, who wants to get rid of the secrete ballot vote?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> The majority of people should not be allowed to dictate to the minority of people. The issue only affects a small minority the majority of people who vote simply have no skin in the game. This is why it should be left to the legislature.


The taxpayers are HOPEFULLY in the majority.

And if you men took a vote you would???


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> The problem that I have is that the extreme right wing folks despise unions because it allows people to have a collective voice and elect people to negotiate and make decisions for them.
> They then, on the other hand, play the "republic" card when they describe what this country was founded upon.


Duh. Those on the so-called "right" are only interested in rights and freedoms as long as they fall into their point of view.
Just like Gay marriage and a women's right to choose.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, who wants to get rid of the secrete ballot vote?



Check this out.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_check


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> Here we go again......
> 
> And some would say by their hiring practices union are are exclusionary and limit some that would like to persue a trade from entering the field of their choice.


Brian, that was 40 years ago. You have to let it all go....

For those that don't know. The IBEW wouldn't let Brian in so he opened his own union shop and hired himself and a half dozen others. 

True Story Bro...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, who wants to get rid of the secrete ballot vote?


http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs...7/unions-try-to-force-card-check-through-nlrb

http://www.independentsentinel.com/2011/09/obama-initiating-card-check-by-fiat/


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone should have the right to vote. But first you have to pass a test just like driving. Just basic understanding on what they are voting for not because some buss picked them up and gave them cookies on the way and told them they should vote yes or no on something.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Duh. Those on the so-called "right" are only interested in rights and freedoms as long as they fall into their point of view.
> Just like Gay marriage and a women's right to choose.


You are against those????:blink:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, who wants to get rid of the secrete ballot vote?


They are not sure. Will have to listen to archived fox news to find out.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mulder said:


> Check this out.
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_check


I don't have to click your stupid link. I already know what it is. I must have explained this 1000 times on this site. Has anyone here ever even taken part in a NLRB election process?????


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Theriot said:


> Everyone should have the right to vote. *But first you have to pass a test *just like driving. Just basic understanding on what they are voting for not because some buss picked them up and gave them cookies on the way and told them they should vote yes or no on something.



And pay taxes or be a student.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> You are against those????:blink:


God almighty, you really fustrate the hell out of me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> God almighty, you really fustrate the hell out of me.


On purpose:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> On purpose:thumbsup:


Eh, I don't think so.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

jrannis said:


> They are not sure. Will have to listen to archived fox news to find out.



See post #15 or #17.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you think it is fair that someone doesn't have a house gets to vote on rather my property tax will be increased. I know it's not fair I have house that I worked HARD for and they don't. But you have to agree that there is something wrong with the voting process. They were trying to pass a law where you would have to have a picture ID to vote and they said that was wrong. Why I must ask, what is wrong with proof of ID?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Duh. Those on the so-called "right" are only interested in rights and freedoms as long as they fall into their point of view.
> Just like Gay marriage and a women's right to choose to commit murder.


 Fixed it for you..


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I don't have to click your stupid link. I already know what it is. I must have explained this 1000 times on this site. Has anyone here ever even taken part in a NLRB election process?????



You asked "Who wants to get rid of the secret ballot?" If you already knew, why did you ask the question?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mulder said:


> You asked "Who wants to get rid of the secret ballot?" If you already knew, why did you ask the question?


Because no one on this site has gotten it right yet. Ever. I'm posting from an iPhone, I don't have the energy to explain the process yet again.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I don't have to click your stupid link. I already know what it is. I must have explained this 1000 times on this site. Has anyone here ever even taken part in a NLRB election process?????


I have. The union will always have brainwashed guys like you. the private arena is growing at a huge rate as the union guys are sitting at home or doing side work to pay their bills.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I have. The union will always have brainwashed guys like you. the private arena is growing at a huge rate as the union guys are sitting at home or doing side work to pay their bills.


Who's sitting home besides the same NON UNION guys who post here all day every day for years? Lol. Please son, better come with a stronger game then that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Who's sitting home besides the same NON UNION guys who post here all day every day for years? Lol. Please son, better come with a stronger game then that.


I am in a small town by Omaha. I can name ten guys that sat at home for long enough that they either went to work for non-union or started their own business(kinda). I think they call them trunkslammers.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Because no one on this site has gotten it right yet. Ever. I'm posting from an iPhone, I don't have the energy to explain the process yet again.


Card check said if more than 50% of the workers signed cards, there would be no secret ballot. Did I get it right? Would you support this?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Mulder said:


> Card check said if more than 50% of the workers signed cards, there would be no secret ballot. Did I get it right? Would you support this?


A secret ballot was never required.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> A secret ballot was never required.


And when you men vote for union?


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> A secret ballot was never required.



So are you saying that anybody could know how you voted, or if 50% signed cards the union was in?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Mulder said:


> So are you saying that anybody could know how you voted, or if 50% signed cards the union was in?


An election has to be requested. An employer has the option of accepting the cards or requesting an election. The primary reason for the employer to request an election is to buy time to intimidate employees into not voting for the union


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> And when you men vote for union?


I close


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> An election has to be requested. An employer has the option of accepting the cards or requesting an election. The primary reason for the employer to request an election is to buy time to intimidate employees into not voting for the union


If an employer requests an election, the voting is secret, correct?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> I close


So if your men vote to unionize you will close your doors?:blink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would close also. Or work for myself.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Theriot said:


> I can't stand the way people on both sides use the word extreme right or left wing just because they didn't drink the same koolaid. Everytime I hear someone use the term extreme left or right , I think extreme a- hole.


:thumbsup:

The most far-left Democrat in office and the most far-right Republican are virtually identical, relative to political philosophy in the rest of the world and throughout history.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I have. The union will always have brainwashed guys like you. the private arena is growing at a huge rate as the union guys are sitting at home or doing side work to pay their bills.


and yet we are still a threat to you, or costing taxpayers huge sums of money? :laughing::laughing:

Make up your mind


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I can't stand the way people on both sides use the word extreme right or left wing just because they didn't drink the same koolaid. Everytime I hear someone use the term extreme left or right , I think extreme a- hole.





millerdrr said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The most far-left Democrat in office and the most far-right Republican are virtually identical, relative to political philosophy in the rest of the world and throughout history.


We have a choice , We can live as slaves with the left in charge ,Or we can vote for freedom and liberty....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> We have a choice , We can live as slaves with the left in charge ,Or we can vote for freedom and liberty....


:laughing: 



:laughing:



:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> The majority of people should not be allowed to dictate to the minority of people. The issue only affects a small minority the majority of people who vote simply have no skin in the game. This is why it should be left to the legislature.



The majority should have a say. And prevail.
They Should over rule the MINORITY. (coz they can't be bothered to vote)

Are you KIDDING ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leave it up to the legeslature!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::jester:! Dude, Have another.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

'I'm from the Government, and I'm here to help you'


EEK!!!! AAAARRRGGG! HELLLLPP!!!!

'No,really,trust me, I'm not like the others.'

EEEEEEEEEEK!! AARRRRRRRGGG! HHHHHEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

leland said:


> The majority should have a say. And prevail.
> They Should over rule the MINORITY. (coz they can't be bothered to vote)
> 
> *Are you KIDDING ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leave it up to the legeslature!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:laughing::laughing::jester:! Dude, Have another.


NYS Legislature voted YES for same sex marriage, while the majority of NYer's did not want or approve of it, yet it passed.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I would close also. Or work for myself.



Why?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

360max said:


> NYS Legislature voted YES for same sex marriage, while the majority of NYer's did not want or approve of it, yet it passed.



We got Casinos coming. 

I had no voice.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

360max said:


> NYS Legislature voted YES for same sex marriage, while the majority of NYer's did not want or approve of it, yet it passed.



It's a 'fad'. it too shall pass.

I'm just waiting to marry my three (3) dogs.
After all, it is an ' Evolving paradigm'.

Anything SHALL go.

AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGG!! EEEEEEEEEEKKK! :no::no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> I close


 
Yet you tout the wonders of the union for you, but not your men?

And the union members here give me a hard time for my thoughts yet nothing for your actions?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

360max said:


> NYS Legislature voted YES for same sex marriage, while the majority of NYer's did not want or approve of it, yet it passed.


 
And it should, the legislature acted on a bill, the elected officials passed it into law, I assume the govenor signed it into law.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I would close also. Or work for myself.


 
But do you argue union as the only way to go then deny your employees the same pay and benefits you demanded for yourself and argue with others the just cause of unions?

Seems beyond the pale.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> So if your men vote to unionize you will close your doors?:blink:


 yes.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Yet you tout the wonders of the union for you, but not your men?
> 
> And the union members here give me a hard time for my thoughts yet nothing for your actions?


 I have never touted the benefits of unionism for me. you neesd to stop using the same boiler plate arguement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> I have never touted the benefits of unionism for me. you neesd to stop using the same boiler plate arguement.


 
We argue back and forth over quite a few issues on this forum BUT on this you have constantly touted the benefits of the union and seem totally illogical, and yet you argue with great gusto. You operate an open shop, just who are you touting the benefits of union for, surely not your men, just seems very hypocritical, to me. But what do I know I make my statements as an owner of a union shop, you make your statements as an open shop owner arguing for something you do not allow your men to have.

So you feel union is good for others, and if you go out of business again you would want to be union? But it is not warranted for your employees?

Slick you and others give me a hard time? Like my beliefs or not I operate a 100% union shop and take my stance as a union shop owner, this guy loves the union, just not for his employees.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I am just not a closet union hater.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> I am just not a closet union hater.


If your shop is not union then you are a union hater..

Welcome to the club....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> I am just not a closet union hater.


Just so you UNDERSTAND the definition of closeted, it means hiding ones true beliefs, so others don't realize your particular leanings. I think if you read my post while I hardly ever agree with you, I am anything but quite on the subject. 

So, how am I a closet union hater, I openly admit I run a union shop, I pay union wages, I supply union benefits. I take a management point of view and feel anything I can do to curtail the union can only benefit me. 

I am open and admit I see failings in the union system and I offer suggestions that I think could improve the union. I also admit I feel not only is the union good for my men unlike some hypocrites, I also feel having the union is good for the trade as it does in many circumstances drive wages up, wages you seem to feel you men do not deserve.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> If your shop is not union then you are a union hater..
> 
> Welcome to the club....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
Some in the union would call him two faced (and a lot worse), but NOT ME.

Union men that run open shops are seen as the lowest of the low by most locals. Not saying I would not open a merit shop and see nothing wrong with it. But from the union point of view:no::no::no::no::no:.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

leland said:


> We got Casinos coming.
> 
> I had no voice.


...so do we, and people had no say in it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

360max said:


> NYS Legislature voted YES for same sex marriage, while the majority of NYer's did not want or approve of it, yet it passed.


WTF business it it of yours anyway?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> WTF business it it of yours anyway?


That's what I say. 
Sure, my personal opinion is that two ****'s getting married is gross BUT that is just my OPINION. Nothing more. If two tinks want to get hitched, I say let em'.
:thumbsup:

Of course if your a neo-con, it is your responsibility to tell everyone else what to do and how to live. Duh.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> WTF business it it of yours anyway?


I guess you would also agree with a mother marrying her son, what business is it of yours anyway?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

360max said:


> I guess you would also agree with a mother marrying her son, what business is it of yours anyway?


Good analogy. 

And actually I couldn't give two ****'s about that and I don't know why you would either.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

360max said:


> I guess you would also agree with a mother marrying her son, what business is it of yours anyway?


it's good enough for Adam and Eve and their kids.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Of course if your a neo-con, it is your responsibility to tell everyone else what to do and how to live. Duh.


Small government!!
Less government intrusion into our lives!!

Unless we don't like it, then all bets are off.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> I guess you would also agree with a mother marrying her son, what business is it of yours anyway?


Incest is different then homosexuality.
****'s can't have children. Incest can lead to all types of weirdo creatures. You know, like kids with birth defects, mormons, Rick Santorum. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I have yet to here of a union shop that collectively voted to get out of the union.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> I have yet to here of a union shop that collectively voted to get out of the union.


You see decertification votes from time to time. Never heard of one in the trade unions though.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Incest is different then homosexuality.
> ****'s can't have children. Incest can lead to all types of weirdo creatures. You know, like kids with birth defects, mormons, Rick Santorum. :laughing:


...they throw out the response its non of your business, than I guess anything goes (which I don't agree with). Civil unions solved the issue, but the powers that be just keep pushing, whats next forcing churches to marry them?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> ...they throw out the response its non of your business, than I guess anything goes (which I don't agree with). Civil unions solved the issue, but the powers that be just keep pushing, whats next forcing churches to marry them?


Nobody can "force" a church to marry anyone. :no: Im sure the gays will have no problem finding a place to get married. But telling two, consenting adults what they can and can't do together in their own privacy (as long as no one else is being hurt) is tarded and un-American.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Nobody can "force" a church to marry anyone. :no: Im sure the gays will have no problem finding a place to get married. But telling two, consenting adults what they can and can't do together in their own privacy (as long as no one else is being hurt) is tarded and un-American.


Polygamy shouldn't be against the law than?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> Polygamy shouldn't be against the law than?


Nope. As long as all involved are consenting adults then it should be no ones business on how they decide to live.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Incest is different then homosexuality.
> ****'s can't have children. Incest can lead to all types of weirdo creatures. You know, like kids with birth defects, mormons, Rick Santorum. :laughing:


yeah! And Muslim denying birth certificate-less multi race types  :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

360max said:


> ...they throw out the response its non of your business, than I guess anything goes (which I don't agree with). Civil unions solved the issue, but the powers that be just keep pushing, whats next forcing churches to marry them?


I'd rather see the churches forced out of existence


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd rather see the churches forced out of existence


That explains alot about you


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

In my opinion I would like to see opinions force out of existence.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> That explains alot about you


Nothing can explain this......



duhhhhhhhh save me a seat on the short bus


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Of course if your a* Liberal* it is your responsibility to tell everyone else what to do and how to live. Duh.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> That's what I say.
> Sure, my personal opinion is that two ****'s getting married is gross BUT that is just my OPINION. Nothing more. If two tinks want to get hitched, I say let em'.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Of course if your a neo-con, it is your responsibility to tell everyone else what to do and how to live. Duh.



Slick, I have no issues with gay marriage, but do feel you are missing a point here, conservatives try to limit certain aspects of our lives, WHICH I DISAGREE WITH, and liberals attack other liberties WHICH I DISAGREE WITH.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> You see decertification votes from time to time. Never heard of one in the trade unions though.


REALLY?aaaaaaaa


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I could be wrong, heavens knows it won't be the first time.

I doubt gay marriage would effect anyone here, unless you have friends or family that are gay and wish to get married.

I doubt Right to Work would effect very few of us as well.


Life would go on and some will suceed others will fail, but there will be two less issues to argue. (in about 100 years when the anti and pros pass away)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd rather see the churches forced out of existence


That's a good idea and before we know it our rights given to us by our creator ,Will become privileges given to us by the government.. :yes::yes:


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Fixed it for you.


:001_huh: 

"There ought to be limits on freedom..." -George W. Bush

Republican limits on freedom:

Attempts to force christian prayer into schools.
Attempts to force christian revisionist history into textbooks.
Attempts to force christian values into sexual relations.
Attempts to force christianity everywhere and anywhere else.
Attacks on reproductive rights.
Tort reform that absolves responsibility from experts/manufacturers and shoulders it on laymen/consumers.
Entertainment restrictions for adults.
War *on* drugs (that can be made in a basement).
War *for* drugs (if it takes a pharmaceutical lab).
No right to clean water if you live downstream.
No right to clean air if you are downwind.
Sometimes promotes military conscription for your kids.
Abhors military conscription for their kids.
Etc, etc, etc...

Democratic limits on freedom:

Must pay employees.
Can't shoot each other. 
Can't beat your children.
Can't beat your wife.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

millerdrr said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> "There ought to be limits on freedom..." -George W. Bush
> 
> ...


Add to the above liberal causes, SOME want to limit rights

Right to fish, hunt, ride snow mobiles, drive the car of your choice, light bulbs, toilets, they want to expand the killing of the unborn, and the list could go on it all depends on your political bent and your ability to have an open mind.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> Add to the above liberal causes, SOME want to limit rights
> 
> Right to fish, hunt, ride snow mobiles, drive the car of your choice, light bulbs, toilets, they want to expand the killing of the unborn, and the list could go on it all depends on your political bent and your ability to have an open mind.


Yeah, I know, I was just trollin'. :jester:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Have the right to not work and collect welfare form cradle to grave. 
Have the right to punish any one who works hard a becomes successful.
Have the right to teach my kids about sex how they see it fit and give them birth control at the age of ten
Left is all about rights


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Slick, I have no issues with gay marriage, but do feel you are missing a point here, conservatives try to limit certain aspects of our lives, WHICH I DISAGREE WITH, and liberals attack other liberties WHICH I DISAGREE WITH.


I am not missing the point.
I am not an unreasonable man. I know this all to well.
What MY POINT is, I am merely pointing out the hypocrisy that exists with in the so-called conservative party. Which just so happens to make up the bulk of posters, POV's, and opinions on this site, especially in the threads like this one.

Take Harry for example. It all most impossible to believe that people like him exist. He is so brainwashed to the point that he cannot even form his own, informed opinion. It's really astonishing. Thousands and thousands of posts and not a single trace of an original thought. Sad really.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Take Harry for example. It all most impossible to believe that people like him exist. He is so brainwashed to the point that he cannot even form his own, informed opinion. It's really astonishing. Thousands and thousands of posts and not a single trace of an original thought. Sad really.


And you are the anti Harry, you are exactly like him but on the other side of the fence.











No original thought, no admitting there is some truth to what the other side says. 

How are you any different?

You say I am anti union and to some extent that is true yet when people come to this site and ask should they join the union I never say no, I say check it out, I say it is great for many even if not for me. 

I can see good and bad on both sides of the fence and will admit it. While guys like you and Harry treat it like a sports rivalry and the only thing that matters to you guys is your side wins regardless if that is what is best for the majority.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That's a good idea and before we know it our rights given to us by our creator ,


The pool of tidal mud we sprang from will be OK with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> The pool of tidal mud we sprang from will be OK with it. :thumbsup:


So you are a monkeys uncle


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And you are the anti Harry, you are exactly like him but on the other side of the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you, the "Me" generation. They will be completely in charge soon now that us "boomers" are stepping down. 
Have the confidence in knowing that this too shall pass.

Who is part of Generation Me? 


Generation Me is anyone born in the 1970s, 1980s, or 1990s. I mean it more as a description than a label like "GenX" or "GenY." *It describes people who take it for granted that the self comes first. *



How is Generation Me different from previous generations, especially from the "Me generation" of the 1970s? 


Baby Boomers were sometimes called the "Me Generation" in the 1970s, but this was a premature and brief label: Boomers did not discover the self until young adulthood, and even then did everything in groups, from protests to seminars like est.* 
Generation Me has never known a world that put duty before self, and believes that the needs of the individual should come first.* This is not the same thing as being selfish – it is captured, instead, in the phrases we so often hear: "Be yourself," "Believe in yourself," "You must love yourself before you can love someone else." These are some of our culture's most deeply entrenched beliefs, and Generation Me has grown up hearing them whispered in our ears like the subliminally conditioned children in Aldous Huxley's _Brave New World_.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And you are the anti Harry, you are exactly like him but on the other side of the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record BBQ.


If you take a few minutes and go to the introduction threads you will find that when a new guy comes here and asks about the Union in his area i take the time and help him out and if i can find a link to his local i post it to help him out.

Not even Vic does that.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I am not missing the point.
> I am not an unreasonable man. I know this all to well.
> What MY POINT is, I am merely pointing out the hypocrisy that exists with in the so-called conservative party. Which just so happens to make up the bulk of posters, POV's, and opinions on this site, especially in the threads like this one.
> 
> Take *me* for example. It all most impossible to believe that people like *me* exist. *I am *so brainwashed to the point that *I* cannot even form *my *own, informed opinion. It's really astonishing. Thousands and thousands of posts and not a single trace of an original thought. Sad really.


Yes it really is ,But we are here to help you..:thumbsup:

I hope you don't mind i fix your spelling...:whistling2::laughing:

Stick around vic it really is fun to watch...:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I am not missing the point.
> I am not an unreasonable man. I know this all to well.
> What MY POINT is, I am merely pointing out the hypocrisy that exists with in the so-called conservative party. Which just so happens to make up the bulk of posters, POV's, and opinions on this site, especially in the threads like this one.
> 
> Take Harry for example. It all most impossible to believe that people like him exist. He is so brainwashed to the point that he cannot even form his own, informed opinion. It's really astonishing. Thousands and thousands of posts and not a single trace of an original thought. Sad really.


 
As Bob said different sides of the same coin.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> So you are a monkeys uncle


I am nothing but a bunch of protein held together by an outer skin. No more important to the universe than another animal.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I am nothing but a bunch of protein held together by an outer skin. No more important to the universe than another animal.


I don't think you would make a good pet....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The pool of tidal mud we sprang from will be OK with it. :thumbsup:


Remember,

Our Creator,Created That pool of tidal mud we sprang from .:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think you would make a good pet....:laughing:


I will drag my bare butt all over your carpet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember,
> 
> Our Creator,Created That pool of tidal mud we sprang from .:laughing::thumbup:


:thumbup: Good one.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I will drag my bare butt all over your carpet.


 
Butt surfing, I have a dog that does that DISGUSTING.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I will drag my bare butt all over your carpet.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And you are the anti Harry, you are exactly like him but on the other side of the fence.


As usual, you couldn't be more wrong. I have countless posts on here, criticizing my union and my local. I lay blame on any political figure, regardless of affiliation and I call out BS when I see it, no matter where it comes from.
A matter of fact, I like you to find a single post of mine where I quote a news station to prove a point in an argument. :laughing:

My beef with you is, you lay out innuendo on topics you have no standing or experience in.

My beef with Brian is, he is overly critical of an organization that has helped him become a successful contractor. It's actually to the point of being ridiculous.

My problem with Harry is, he is a sock puppet.

Now, I have to get a shower. I'm filthy. Some of us actually work for a living.
:whistling2:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The fence comment made me think of the good times tool time


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> My beef with Brian is, he is overly critical of an organization that has helped him become a successful contractor. It's actually to the point of being ridiculous.
> .
> :whistling2:


Slick, the UNION had, little to nothing to do with my success. They did not loan me startup money, I hocked my house. They did not work 60-100 hours a week building a business. My employees, all are my hires not referrals, some from open shops.

If anything as I have said many times before they have impacted my income in the range of 20%-30% , (very rough estimate). No one other than me has come up with one good reason for a small contractor to be union and at the risk of sounding like a broken record. I AM UNION FOR MY MEN IT DOES LITTLE OR *NOTHING* FOR ME.

Show me a post I made that is overly critical and is not true. Excluding the obvious jokes I have made.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> As usual, you couldn't be more wrong. I have countless posts on here, criticizing my union and my local.


I bet we could count them on one hand. 



> A matter of fact, I like you to find a single post of mine where I quote a news station to prove a point in an argument. :laughing:


No you don't quote anyone, you just repeat what you hear. You were called out on that recently by John, it was pretty funny. :laughing:



> My beef with you is, you lay out innuendo on topics you have no standing or experience in.


Yeah, could you be bit more direct, that is pretty vague. 

Not really sure how the hell you would know what my experience has been.



> My beef with Brian is, he is overly critical of an organization that has helped him become a successful contractor. It's actually to the point of being ridiculous.


'Overly critical' even though I have seen him say many times he thinks the union is the best way for an employee to go.

Even though he goes beyond what the union requires.

Of course he has some beefs, you can't deny that running a union shop brings with it another level of stuff to deal with. 



> My problem with Harry is, he is a sock puppet.


Pot, meet kettle.



> Now, I have to get a shower. I'm filthy. Some of us actually work for a living.


You will never be able to scrub the filth of you that comes from being a salt. :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No you don't quote anyone, you just repeat what you hear. You were called out on that recently by John, it was pretty funny. :laughing:


John who?
What post?
As usual, I believe your confused.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> John who?
> What post?
> As usual, I believe your confused.


Well you are right, I confused you with another member.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/unemployment-35657/index2/#post666847


You did not get called out on repeating what was on the radio.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> My beef with Brian is, he is overly critical of an organization that has helped him become a successful contractor. It's actually to the point of being ridiculous.


My beef with Brian, as well as some of the older union dogs is, they're openly honest to the _bone_ about unions, and union issues

darn hard to argue with sorts like that.....

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> My problem with Harry is, he is a sock puppet.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Now, I have to get a shower. I'm filthy. Some of us actually work for a living.
> :whistling2:


Working in raw sewage again...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Well you are right, I confused you with another member.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/unemployment-35657/index2/#post666847
> 
> ...


What else is new? You're out of your league and as usual on these topics, I'm never wrong.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Working in raw sewage again...:laughing::laughing:


Confused? But if I was, it beats sitting around and pretending to work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> *I'm never wrong*.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chicken Steve, this thread has nothing to do with the decline in union jobs.
Your shakespear script and over sized charts need another thread cuz.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> What else is new?


Yeah, thats right, I am wrong all the time, ask anyone. :laughing:



> You're out of your league and as usual on these topics, I'm never wrong.


:laughing:


So big man, when was the last time you admitted a mistake?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Chicken Steve, this thread has nothing to do with the decline in union jobs.
> Your shakespear script and over sized charts need another thread cuz.


shall we name said thread self righteous-ville Slick?

~CS~


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> shall we name said thread self righteous-ville Slick?
> 
> ~CS~


You could call it assholeville for all I care.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Confused? But if I was, it beats sitting around and pretending to work.


Out of 3 months this year how much of that have you sat on the bench collecting Unemployment.

Out of 12 months last year how many did you spend on the bench collecting unemployment .

When in both cases you could have been working either on your own or in a open shop.:whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Out of 3 months this year how much of that have you sat on the bench collecting Unemployment.
> 
> Out of 12 months last year how many did you spend on the bench collecting unemployment .
> 
> When in both cases you could have been working either on your own or in a open shop.:whistling2:


Harry, would you rather work 20 hours per week as a contractor making $100 per hour or working for another contractor 40 hours per week making $25 to $45 per hour?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Out of 3 months this year how much of that have you sat on the bench collecting Unemployment.
> 
> Out of 12 months last year how many did you spend on the bench collecting unemployment .
> 
> When in both cases you could have been working either on your own or in a open shop.:whistling2:


Lets see, I haven't been laid off at all this year. You know what really burns up hacks like you, that I make more.
Last year, I collected nothing but was unemployed for 6 months due to injury. Although instead of sitting here all day, every day posting news quotes, I had a part time job. Actually, I kept that job for most of last year. Eventually I quit. Working two jobs sucks.

So, out of the three months this year, how many times did you make a pay day?
How about last year?
Thank god your wife supports you. Mine? She stays home and raises the kid.
:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Lets see, I haven't been laid off at all this year. You know what really burns up hacks like you, that I make more.
> Last year, I collected nothing but was unemployed for 6 months due to injury. Although instead of sitting here all day, every day posting news quotes, I had a part time job. Actually, I kept that job for most of last year. Eventually I quit. Working two jobs sucks.
> 
> So, out of the three months this year, how many times did you make a pay day?
> ...


My wife stayed home and raised 5. (6 1/2 if you include me...:laughing


Vic here is my incentive.

I go out bid the work ,do the work and get payed well for the work.

If i don't work i don't get payed either.

Those of us who run a business have to pay into the Unemployment fund but, If we don't have the work we cannot collect.

I have an Iphone so i can post at anytime while i am working but i usually don't unless i am moving from one job to the next.

I don't restrict my work day to just 8 hours if a job is going to take 12 hour then i usually work until it is done,.

When i am busy like right now then Saturday becomes another work day and i don't pay my self overtime...:laughing:

Over all Ill take working for myself my income is unlimited.

Your income is limited by the union pay rate and stupid overtime rules..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> My wife stayed home and raised 5. (6 1/2 if you include me...:laughing
> 
> 
> Vic here is my incentive.
> ...


Harry, who you kidding, you never have any work.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

To add to Harry's babbling, :laughing: If I want to take a day off I can. :thumbup: Spent yesterday hoofing it all over Boston.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> To add to Harry's babbling, :laughing: If I want to take a day off I can. :thumbup: Spent yesterday hoofing it all over Boston.


Good for you. 
Aren't you on welfare healthcare? Must be nice to bum it when the rest of us are picking up the tab. Slacker.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Good for you.
> Aren't you on welfare healthcare? Must be nice to bum it when the rest of us are picking up the tab. Slacker.


Not sure I'd call it that but yes I am. Thank you for your contribution. :thumbup:

I too was a sucker for many many years, times to gits mines bitches!!! :2guns:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> My wife stayed home and raised 5. (6 1/2 if you include me...:laughing
> 
> 
> Vic here is my incentive.
> ...


*
*
...your forgetting the unlimited side jobs, if one chooses to do them.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Not sure I'd call it that but yes I am. Thank you for your contribution. :thumbup:
> 
> I too was a sucker for many many years, times to gits mines bitches!!! :2guns:


:thumbup:
So, I guess now you're a liberal commie scum?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> [/b]
> ...your forgetting the unlimited side jobs, if one chooses to do them.


Yup,

Don't forget to pay your taxes on those jobs.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Harry, who you kidding, you never have any work.


You think?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> To add to Harry's babbling, :laughing: If I want to take a day off I can. :thumbup: Spent yesterday hoofing it all over Boston.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> :thumbup:
> So, I guess now you're a liberal commie scum?


He's really going to love it when the "DEATH" panels at the state house decides he is too old for that pace maker...:yes::yes::yes::laughing:


----------

